# Sonimus SonEQ Pro



## Den (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't not to mention this great EQ.
This is one of my main EQ's lately. This EQ is inspired by many legendary hardware EQ's.






Low Band: Pultec EQP1A when on shelf mode 

Mid Low Band: API 550

Mid High Band: Massive Passive

High Band: Sonimus' creation

Filters: inspired by Neve's 1073.

The high-mid band is sweeter and smoother than low-mid, but if you switch to "mid Q", the high-mid band becomes more agressive.


Want just to say how this EQ sounds good.
Boost 12Khz sounds like hardware EQ.
Drive on the 2 is so good that I really don't want to use any other EQ.
The demo is here:
http://sonimus.com/products/soneqpro/

Cheers


----------



## feck (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Den - user/fan of all your Aether/2C work. I know this is probably a loaded question, but....as an owner of just about every damn EQ plugin made in the last 10 years, I haven't really found anything since DMG Audio EQuality that really did something unique for me. Can you talk a bit about what this EQ is doing for you that really impresses you?


----------



## Den (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Man.

The Demo is limited only by non saving in project, but you can save your preset and demo has locked Drive button on 0, and the Gain knob is locked too.
Edit:
Actually it is similar to EQuality in the Digital+mode, (when Drive is on 1). SonEQ Pro softens transients in the high-mid, and High's, and that works nice for the vocals.

Cheers


----------



## OLB (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been using this EQ for a few weeks and it has become my go-to EQ as well. It really is remarkable!

Very light on CPU, versatile and very pleasant when shaping a sound. 

Oh and another big fan of you 2C audio B2 work Den!


----------



## Den (Oct 18, 2013)

OLB @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> I've been using this EQ for a few weeks and it has become my go-to EQ as well. It really is remarkable!
> 
> Very light on CPU, versatile and very pleasant when shaping a sound.
> 
> Oh and another big fan of you 2C audio B2 work Den!



Thanks Man.
I appreciate that.


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 18, 2013)

feck @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> I haven't really found anything since DMG Audio EQuality that really did something unique for me.



Have you tested EQuilibrium? Albeit more complex than your typical EQ plug.

Another that comes to mind is Kush's Clariphonics, again, not your typical EQ, but there is something very unique about it that often finds it a place in my master bus.


----------



## Den (Oct 28, 2013)

I tested EQuilibrium, EQuality, and Pro-Q and few more. 
I just have to say that I decided to buy EQuilibrium for clean EQ. 
EQuality has some mojo very similair to NEVE EQ's, and I really like that. 

I also using Softube Tubetech channel, Summit Audio EQF 100 Softube, 6144 DDMF, Noble Q, and SonEQ pro. And That will be enough for a color palette. 
Clean EQ is a must thought. 

There is no better sounding EQ in the mix from EQuality. (analogue phase)
EQuilibrium really keeps things on high resolution. (Little bit cold)


----------



## SamiMatar (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to agree about DMGAudio EQuilbrium, im quickly moving from my SPL Qure to it. But ill definitely be giving this a try tomorrow and I'll share my experiemce here. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Den (Oct 29, 2013)

There is only one problem. In the blind test I selected Pro-Q. 
Here is blind shootout:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9449780-post53.html

Answer is in the next post.

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9450153-post67.html


----------



## SamiMatar (Oct 29, 2013)

My ears are not that skilled to differentiate between A/B on this blind test. But I just love what EQuilibrium does to my string sections.

I spent a little time with SonimusEQ Pro today as a mastering eq, and for better or worse I found it closer to my Avalon 747 in the mid/hi range - smooth. It sounds good, but haven't spent enough time with it to make a call. I think its a great price for the sound I've heard so far.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm trying out the SonimusEQ Pro on a project right now, and I'm really impressed.


----------

